

Let’s create a new country, and let’s do some things in a different way - imartin2k
http://martinweigert.com/lets-create-a-new-country-and-lets-do-some-things-in-a-different-way/

======
JoeAltmaier
...and ponies for everybody! This is silly blue-sky talk, with no notion of
how things will get paid for or how conflicts get resolved.

------
cauterized
Where do I sign up?

